# Table Saw Buying Advise (Jet vs. Delta)



## TimInColorado (Jun 22, 2012)

*Table Saw Buying Advice (Jet vs. Delta)*

I'm new to woodworking and I'd like to buy a decent table saw. I've been looking on Craigslist for the past few months and I keep coming back to a posting for a Jet JWTS-10 with a HTC Brett-Guard Table Saw Safety Tool (Model # 10ALP) and a mobile base (one of the knocks on the JWTS-10 is the legs collapse when rolling on the manufacturer's casters, so the mobile base should help) for $450. The wings are the stamped steel, not the cast iron. The seller has been trying to sell the saw since at least mid-June. He's reposted it a number of times since then. I'm guessing based on the fact that he hasn't been able to move the saw in 2+ months that $450 is overpriced. I reached out to him via e-mail and we've agreed in principal to a price of $375. I'd like to know if that is a reasonable (or good) price for the saw. It looks like it is in good condition, though I'll know more once I see it in person. 

Another option would be a Delta Limited Edition 10" Contractor's SAW (Model 36-426) for $675. It has also been posted for a couple of months now and I'd guess I could pick it up for between $550 and $600. It comes with 8" Freud DADO set, tenoning jig (Model 34-183), DELTA unifence saw extension guide with 30" Capacity (Model 36-902), DELTA deluxe uniguard blade guard (Model 34-976), and a mobile base. I believe all of the add-ons were included as a package deal when the saw was bought new. $600 is a little more than I want to spend, but I can afford it if it is a good deal.

My questions:

1. Which saw is better?

2. Which deal is the better deal?

Any additional buying advice would also be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I cannot tell you which saw is "better", only which I would prefer.

I would go for the Delta. The Unifence is a lot better than the jet contractor saw fence.

If you search on the site you will find that people value a good fence on a saw. It really makes a big difference in accuracy, and the pleasure of using the tool.

My first table was was a Sears hybrid with a Biesemeyer "Commercial" fence. The fence was the best feature of the saw. I gave this to a friend when I upgraded to a Delta Uni-saw. He agreed the Bies. fence was so much better than his old Craftsman fence.

Only you can determine what is best for you.
The dado blade will come in handy with the Delta, although you could easily buy one for the Jet.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm thinking the saws are of roughly comparable quality/value. I also like the Delta Unifence better, but that's kinda a personal thing (disclaimer:never used a Jet fence). The Delta likely didn't come with a Freud dado set (maybe another $100 or more, depending on which one, new). I'm guessing it didn't come with that Uniguard either, but that's just a guess. It would be a tough call, I think the Delta is overpriced and should be more in line with the $375 you mentioned for the Jet. Add maybe $35-$40 for the dado set and another $75-$100 or so for the guard. If the prices were closer, I'd choose the Delta. That would make my price on the Delta (maybe) somewhere in the $500 range.


----------



## TimInColorado (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. I talked to the guy selling the Delta and he wouldn't move on his price. He said it includes over $3,400 worth of equipment. Not sure about that...(probably the reason he hasn't sold it yet). Looks like it will be the Jet. I'll keep an eye out for a good used fence.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

If he's claiming the what you listed is "over $3400 worth of equipment" he really needs to check his math, or his buying prowess...or maybe he's smoking some really good stuff. But there's nothing on that list that could possibly add up to $3400. BTW, in my earlier assessment I did overlook the tenoning jig...I think I paid a little over $100 for mine ( Delta), but to be honest I'm not sure it adds much, if anything, to the total. Mine gets used very little.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

As far as cutting goes, both are pretty comparable, and like any saw, the end performance is largely determined by setup and blade choice. Both are going to be capable saws. 

If the Delta has a cast iron wing(s), and you can get the price down to below $600, I think I'd prefer the Delta, but you didn't mention what fence the Jet has. The stock Jet Fence isn't much to write home about, but it'll work.


----------



## TimInColorado (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any thoughts on Rigid table saws? I'm going to go look at one in a few hours. I'm not sure what the model number is, but I think it is #3650. I know it is 6 years old. Seller is asking $350 for it. The Jet is $375 and an additional 45 minute drive.


----------



## TimInColorado (Jun 22, 2012)

Nevermind. I did some reading on other forums and I think I'll pass on the Rigid.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

TimInColorado said:


> Nevermind. I did some reading on other forums and I think I'll pass on the Rigid.


Do some more reading, and be careful what info you accept as true....the 3650 is a solid, well proven performer. $350 isn't a great buy, but it's not bad.


----------



## TimInColorado (Jun 22, 2012)

knotscott said:


> Do some more reading, and be careful what info you accept as true....the 3650 is a solid, well proven performer. $350 isn't a great buy, but it's not bad.


Yes, the reviews were generally positive and by most accounts it is a good saw. My comment was more a reaction to the price and not an indictment on the saw itself. As I understand it, when Rigid came out with the newer model (3660) the 3650 was sold for $399 new (clearance), down from $549-ish. The Rigid CL listing was from a retiring cabinet maker and the Jet was from a 2-project-a-year hobbyist. I didn't think a $49 discount off the new price in 2004 was a great deal, especially given the amount of wear and tear a professional cabinet maker puts on his saw. The Rigid also didn't have a lift/mobile base (which I think should have come stock with it). I found a Rigid 3660 for $250 that I'm going to take a look at tomorrow. Overall, the 3650 just didn't seem like the better deal, though I'm sure it would have gotten the job done.


----------



## TimInColorado (Jun 22, 2012)

As an update--I ended up buying the Jet. I picked up a Delta DP 200 drill press and the Jet table saw for $400. I'm sure at some point I will upgrade the fence (or the entire saw), but for now it should do the trick. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Congrats and thanks for the update....get it aligned, and put a decent blade on it (don't skimp...decent blades start as low as $30 if you're selective), and you'll be good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

If this is your first table saw I think you will be happy with the Jet. It took me three saws before I got my Unisaw, it has the 32-inch Unifence. Anyway, good luck on the new saw.


----------

